# problems accessing thread tools



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 6, 2008)

I am getting a message that I don't have access to emailing a thread about an II Getaway that is posted on Tug. Not sure why.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2008)

Since you are posting on the "About TUG BBS" forum, I assume you are referring to the Last Minute Rentals forum. It's not clear what you are trying to do, but I'm guessing that you are clicking on the red triangle to the left of a post in that forum to report it to TUG administration. If not, please give us more info as to what you are trying to do.

If I have guessed correctly, I don't know what the problem is that's preventing you from reporting the post. However, we wouldn't edit or delete such a post. Even though offering such a week for rent violates II's rules, it doesn't violate TUG's rules. There is a clear warning about the exchange companies rules in the forum instructions for all who post there to read:





> *IMPORTANT:* Major exchange company rules prohibit the rental of time deposited with them or of exchanged weeks, bonus weeks, etc., obtained through them. Further, exchange companies have been known to take disciplinary action against violators of their rules when discovered via online sources such as this one. *We discourage such rental offers on this board, and caution users of this practice.*


Could you clarify?


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2008)

I found the post on the Sightings/Distress forum. I deleted it, not because it was an II week, but because the ad asked for money, which is not permitted on that forum.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2008)

My goof!

It turns out that the post was not an ad; it was a sighting of a very nice low-priced Getaway at II.

I have communicated with the poster, who might repost the sighting.


----------

